# What do you feed and why?



## poodlecrazy#1

I have been trying to find a good food to feed my little ones for a while. They tried PMR but Branna just wouldn't take to it and starved herself for days so I finally gave up on that one and switched to Blue Buffalo Wilderness. After like 9 months of BBW kibble mixed with canned, I just found it lacking and did not like it. After doing a lot of research and using Dog Food Advisor I decided to get The Honest Kitchen's Love. I love everything about that company especially how they are human grade. Unfortunately my poodles hate their food. I had to go to the pet store and get some Wellness meat topper just to get them to eat it. They are going to finish up the 4lb box I ordered and then be done with THK food. I will still get their treats though. I tried Stella and Chewy's for a month but the cost is just to high for me. So now I'm back to the drawing board. I am thinking Acana at this point. I wanted to try Just Food for Dogs but I don't like the no grain free option. So my questions are: What do you feed your poodles? What do you like about it? What do you not like about it? All opinions and comments are greatly appreciated . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm

Mine get raw/home cooked. I rotate through green tripe (frozen raw chunks); chicken wings (from the supermarket); human grade minced beef, chicken, lamb and duck, with 10% bone and 10% offal, cooked with a mixture of vegetables; tinned sardines; occasional scrambled eggs. I like it because I have checked it to ensure that all the nutritional bases are covered, it is easy to vary when necessary (as when I realised turkey upset Sophy's tum), the cats get much the same but minus the tripe and vegetables, and it is a fraction of the cost of a really good commercial food!


----------



## georgiapeach

One of my dogs (Maddie) is allergic to LOTS of kibble ingredients, so I feed her what she can tolerate: Back to Basics Hi Protein Pork, Zignature Grain Free Turkey, and California Natural Grain Free Salmon and Peas. All are decent foods and she does well on them. These kibbles are all grain, potato (sweet and white), chicken, egg, and alfalfa free.

Sunny seems to be tolerant of most grain free kibbles, and I'm currently feeding him Now Grain Free Small Breed. He likes it and the small size of the kibble appeals to his little mouth. When we got him, his ears were a bit inflamed, and the grain free cleared them up within a week. He also has eaten Victor Grain Free Salmon.

I prefer feeding grain free. I notice a lot less tear staining and itchiness on it. I also prefer to rotate kibble brands/protein sources to give a better variety of nutrients. I usually rotate with each bag, starting to change over when there's a little left in the current bag. Sometimes, I'll feed one kibble for breakfast and a different one for dinner. The dogs seem to like the variety, too.


----------



## liljaker

Sunny gets premade raw 2X day -- I stay away from chicken, so it's Nature's Variety venison or beef, OR Stella & Chewy's venison, lamb, etc. I also have some kibble, and although he was on Acana, which is great, I wanted a lighter kibble, so settled on NOW Fresh (by Petcurean also Canadian), which is great and he really likes it. It is grain free and has no chicken (which is hard to find) Sunny likes it, and it is not as rich as Acana. So, it's been a trial and error, but this works. And, of course, it makes no sense if you do all the searching in the world and the poodle does not like it, right?

If, for any reason, the NOW Fresh is no longer manufactured, I'll probably just go back to Acana -- it's one of the few manufacturers with no recalls, it is from Canada, and a top quality food Sunny likes. I just prefer less calories for him.


----------



## Beaches

I am sure many of us on PF are interested in the answers you're going to get. Thanks for asking this question.


----------



## Jamie Hein

I feed prey model raw to my two cats and to Kennedy. I was doing premade raw but it became too expensive so I decided to slowly introduce prey model raw and see if he would take to it - last time I tried he did not but I think I moved too fast. This time it has worked out wonderfully. There are a few reasons why I feed this. One is because it ends up being cheaper for me than buying good brands of canned food (cats should not have kibble) and Kennedy totally refused all kibbles that I got samples of when I first adopted him. Also Kennedy tends to be really picky and for whatever reason he prefers this. I also strongly believe that it is the best I can do, although I know others do not agree that prey model raw is good, and that is fine. So far my main challenge with prey model raw is finding organs other than liver, but I can deal with that.


----------



## N2Mischief

I feed California Natural Kangaroo and Red Lentil. Misha needs low protein and Emilio needs low fat.....none of them tolerate chicken and I wanted low glycemic, no potatoes, and no grain to try to help with tear stains. The food didn't help with the tear stains but it is working for the protein and fat levels.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I don't have Molly on any specific brand food..........I change brands/flavors practically every bag! I do this because I was told that allergies are something than can 'build' with feeding one food ( chicken beef turkey etc) and by changing often can be avoided somewhat. Also, because I only have Molly I can buy trial sizes that are usually a 1lb bag quite inexpensively (usually 99 cents thru Petflow) Of course trials are sporatic and I will buy the limit of 5 bags per person as long as they are grain free! (5lbs will last 3months as she get fed raw and dehydrated foods also)

The reason is in a video by Dr. Karen Becker on utube called 'CONTROL YOUR PET'S FOOD ALLERGIES' I rec you watch it!!!!!!


----------



## Dallasminis

All three of ours get Acana, we switch the flavors each gigantic bag we get. We thought it would be hard to go from wet to dry but they seem to like it! We give them eggs or cottage cheese to mix with it every now and then, but they like it alone. And it has really helped Indie's weight problem...it produces nice solid, but not hard, stools...


----------



## CT Girl

I feed a local commercial raw called Victory. I rotate so Swizzle gets, turkey, chicken, quail, rabbit, lamb and beef. Most are all meat but I do occasionally get it with vegetables. I also feed him raw chicken necks, dried buffalo liver and assorted organic treats.


----------



## Quossum

Prey model raw here. We've done raw since '97, and have been through about every evolution of the raw movement, but we're pretty happy with what we're doing now. No grains, no veggies; RMB's, organs, and tripe only.

--Q


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Such great responses so far! Thank you everyone for your input. I wish so much I could do a raw diet, heck even a pre made raw diet would do but the premade is so expensive! I see so many people doing raw diets and they have great benefits, but I just can't get my my two oldest ones to eat well on it. I also worry about lacking specific nutrients or getting to many of some nutrients with the PMR type diet. This is why I like Just Food For Dogs, it is a pre made vitamin and mineral packet + one of their specific recipes. So you know for sure your dogs are getting the proper levels of nutrients and vitamins. MollyMuiMa I love Dr Karen Becker's videos! When my dogs didn't take to the PMR diet I got her book and followed her recipes. Talk about difficult! First her diet requires a meat grinder, but not a cheap one, one that will be sturdy enough to grind bone. And she has you get specific brands of vitamins to use so they are easily absorbed and you grind those up into a mix to add to the raw which is a strict schedule of which meats to add at which meal. Adding eggs and sardines at times also. After a few weeks of my life revolving around making their food I just gave up, it was to much work! I also agree that grain free is best and I want to stick to grain free. One problem I find with this is the amount of protein is usually very high. I guess I don't need to do a lighter food, since blood work shows that two of my poodles have low protein levels but I would still prefer a slightly lighter food. I will have to look into the NOW Fresh food like you suggested liljaker. Again thank you all for you great comments they help so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaRose

*I feed Blue*

Rosie is only 11 weeks so her meals consist of: Breakfast - 1/3 scrambled egg + 1/8 cup Blue Wilderness Puppy, Lunch - 1/8 cup Blue Wilderness Puppy + 1 Tbs Cottage Cheese + 1 tsp. cooked chicken, Dinner - 1/8 cup Blue Wilderness Puppy + 2 tsp. cooked chicken. Right now I grind her kibbles so it is pretty small, I also add enough chicken broth (home made) to soften it up. Breakfast and Dinner are served warm and lunch is cold. She loves her meals and cleans her plate most of the time. If not it's just less than a tsp. left.


----------



## Jamie Hein

That grinding sounds like too much work! I just portion out meat when I buy it and freeze- it is easy. I wonder if they didn't like the taste of the supplement or the ground up meat. Maybe they would prefer just cuts of meat? Just a thought. I've had to doctor up ground meats with freeze dried liver when I have fed it- mom gave me some ground venison burger she had that she did not want. The cats and Kennedy seem to prefer whole cuts of meat portioned out but not ground up. Tonight Kennedy enjoyed some chicken hearts. I don't cut them up he just muches away  I do give Kennedy some supplements but have learned to not put it on his food. He does not like most supplements, not because I am concerned about his diet lacking, but for his tear stains so instead I mix it with peanut butter and give it to him like that.


----------



## fjm

If I add supplements - fish oil, kelp powder, etc, etc - the cats and Sophy usually refuse to eat the food (Poppy is a gannet and eats practically anything!). If I use "real" food - sardines, green veg, liver, etc - they will eat it (although I don't usually give the cats vegetables). I added healthy sunflower seeds to a batch of liver biscotti, and Sophy decided they were inedible... One of the reasons I cook the minced meat, apart from the convenience of being able to mix it and portion it up, is that Sophy can be faddy about texture and will sometimes refuse raw if it is too gluey. I've read that you have to be careful feeding cooked ground bone - it can cause impaction - and I take care to cook it at a low temperature with liquid, and watch their poos constantly (but we all do that, I know!).

There are more and more suppliers specialising in frozen raw meats for dogs in the UK now - they supply chunks, ground meats with bone and offal, and rmbs. Much, much cheaper than the complete pre-made raw, and much less effort than grinding your own.


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo

I feed acana small breed puppy, i tried a different brand which was also good but i decided acana was better quality for the same price.
I am very happy with how billy is on it and will be using acana small breed adult or other acana one untill i make the swap to raw/if i decide not to.

On top of this billy gets a small/ half a big tripe stick with his toothpaste and coconut oil, i did use apple cider vinegar for a bit but prefer the coconut, the ocasional hide chew or dried cows ear (pizzles on the way) and he gets a venison/ostrige sausage at bed time, i use acana/lilys kitchen dog kibble as training rewards x


----------



## BellaRose

*Dog Food*

I'm feeding Blue Buffalo - Wilderness Puppy for Rosie. It is grain free, high in protein plus it has all the vitamins, minerals and antitoxins needed for my puppy's health. I will switch to an adult variety when she is a year old. I won't need to add supplements so I'll save on that, plus Blue isn't any more expensive that any other quality food. I googled dog foods and Blue was rated #1. I also add fresh cooked chicken to her dish just to make it more fun for her.
My breeder recommended "NuVet Plus, so I ordered it so I checked to see if the food had everything in the supplements...it did plus so much more. anyone want my bottle...


----------



## Poodlelvr

I am currently feeding Fromm 4 star grain free kibble and Wellness Core grain free canned. The Fromm was recommended in this portion of PF, and it is what Beau's breeder sent him home with (puppy formula). Therefore, I was comfortable ordering a 4lb. bag of their salmon tunalini. When the box arrived at my door and I brought it in Beau's nose was all over it--a cardboard box containing a sealed bag of kibble. He could smell something. I opened it and hand my dogs bits of kibble. They loved it, but the novelty has somewhat worn off. It is good for small dogs because the individual kibble pieces are small.
I've mixed various Fromm kibble proteins with Wellness Core. It is well rated and the dogs seem to enjoy it.


----------



## JudyD

I'm feeding a raw diet, based on 80% protein sources (at least 70% muscle meat, plus up to 10% eggs, dairy, fish), 10% bone (chicken and turkey parts), 5% liver, and 5% other organs (mostly kidney). I add 3-4 ounces of ground vegetables and supplement with fish oil and a kelp/alfalfa powder. Although I'd prefer to avoid grains, Luke the Lab has problems with hard stools, so he gets a tablespoon of bran softened in water with each meal. This is considerably more trouble than feeding kibble, and it's expensive, but both dogs are thriving on it, so it's worth the effort, but if I were still working, or if I weren't getting most of the meat free from a couple of local meat processing plants, I couldn't do it.


----------



## LorenatBMS

I'm feeding Dexter Darwin's frozen raw. It cost me about $4/pound delivered. I have looked at alternatives such as making our own raw, but the time factor comes into play and does not make any savings look attractive. He loves the Darwin's. He does air leaps in the kitchen while it is being dished up.. He is down to about two leaps before going into his down good boy position and waits. Then off like a rocket to his crate when released....it is a HOOT!!!

At looking at high end grain free alternatives, it is always disappointing to see potatoes being used in the recipes. I guess it is a cheap filler replacing grains. I don't eat potatoes, so why would I want to feed them to my pup????


----------



## Sprocket

My dogs are Prey Model Raw fed going on 2.5 years now. Nothing but success!


----------



## Bellesdad0417

Taste of the Wild puppy in Bison. TOTW because that is what I used to feed my previous dogs and it is fairly easy for me to find where i live. Bision because I think I already believe he has a touch of issues with chicken.


----------



## Suddenly

Brandon eat Acana grainfree grassland. He also get 2 tbs of tripe, sometime cottage cheeses, and some crumbles of Stella & C freeze dried beef.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws

We have been grain free since the pups were 10 weeks old. They are 17 months old now. We feed Taste of the Wild Southwest Canyon formula for the last two months. 

Before this, we fed grain free Natural Balance Alpha- lamb,
Chicken, and rabbit formula for over a year. I ended up switching because TOTW is much cheaper. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adnamac

Wesley is currently getting Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream with some Stella and Chewy's Surf and Turf for extra deliciousness. 

Though once these bags are out I'll be switching him to something else. I try to keep things intresting (so long as he's tolerating it ok!) for my pooch.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Since this thread has been revived I guess I will update on what I'm feeding as well . I am feeding everything! I have gotten so many different types of food for them to try its ridiculous! 

We have tried Acana Pacifica, they are not to excited about that one. Idk what I think about it, it's ok I guess for a kibble. The bag is extremely hard to read with so many different languages it's print is real tiny. The vet at Banfield was not happy about the fact it was from Canada and wasn't tested, but she was a pro Science Diet person so I'm pretty sure I will never agree on a food she wants me to feed. 

We have also tried a grain free Nutro food. We have a Nutro factory here and they were giving out tons of free food and treats at a dog fundraiser, so I got a free bag of food,a case of soft food, and 3 boxed of treats! They loved the soft food but it wasn't grain free, as well as the cookie treats. The kibble they liked as well but weren't crazy about it. I loved how the kibble a were nice and tiny for them and it was a grain free small breed formula. Which is hard to find. Will I purchase it myself ? No! I went to the store and on sale it was $21 for like 4 lbs! I much rather spend my money on something that is organic or has better ingredients. 

Let's see, then there is Idea Balance by Science Diet. I was totally and completely disappointed, surprise! I only tried the grain free canned food. The picture on the can was completely different from what was actually inside. It was just your regular pate type food and it smelled nasty even to me. My dogs would not touch it. I didn't even bother with the second can I got. I just gave it to my friend for her dogs. 

We tried Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost. It was ok, I wouldn't pay regular price for it (I got it on sale $13 for a small bag). There were very few "raw" pieces in the bag which was disappointing. And my dogs didn't care for it much. I much rather get the frozen raw which they loved! But talk about expensive! 

We got samples from Nature's Logic. Great ideas behind their food, love the organic, and many protein bases. Don't love the fact it is all meal and the main protein isn't the only one they use in the food. So say one is beef, they have porcine plasma in it or chicken broth in it. What if the dog is sensitive to pig or chicken? That good wouldn't work. I also loved the small kibbles, but my dogs hated it. They would eat it if I hand feed it to them. Also idk if it is just the samples but the kibble had a stale/rancid smell to it. 

Merick Real Pork and Sweet Potato. Haven't tried it much yet, but they ate it and loved it. Seems like a good food. Kind of sad but on the bag they have a picture of super cute pigs all happy. Makes me feel bad for the little pigs in the food. Lol. 

Wysong Nurture with Quail. Love it!!! My favorite so far. Has quail and chicken in it though. I didn't know it but it also has dehydrated chunks in it as well as super small kibble pieces. There are tons of dehydrated chunks and some are huge! Like half a hamburger patty size. What I don't like about it is it's a canine and feline food. Which means the protein is super high at like 40% min. That makes me a bit uncomfortable and I have been diluting it with other foods. Also Branna had diarrhea the next day. They never have issues trying new foods but this time she did. I'm thinking it was because if the high protein. 

And last but certainly not least Stella and Chewy's frozen raw Rabbit formula. They just got this yesterday and loved it! I love it too but it is just to expensive at $40 a bag. But it is a nice treat every once in a while . 

I am having so much fun trying new foods and seeing what they like and what they don't like. I will continue to by new ones to try out. Any suggestions let me know . 


This is only half of what they have right now. I would say I have some spoiled brat poodles . 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I have fed so many different things over the years from varying forms of raw and home cooked to all cooked to canned to kibble and mixing and matching of all the above! I've fed too quality expensive kibble and cans down to mid grade foods all with varying results. 

Now don't shoot me but I have been very happy lately feeding Ideal Balance and Purina Beyond along with several brands and flavors of 4-5 star canned foods in a 70/30% ratio for their total diets. They also get cheese, veggies (including their daily carrot bone ) fruits , cooked meat, eggs, etc. 

I have to be totally honest here when I say I like how they are doing with these kibble brands as a base! The dogs would randomly vomit or have cannon butt (especially overnight ew) or have huge poop even on the 5-star foods or mad itching. All four are good now nobody has had any of those issues for weeks now. 
Originally tried both to get Jack (poodle) and Echo (pwd)'s tummies under control as Fromm was not agreeing with them at all. 
Works really well for us. Don't even feel like messing with it now.


----------



## AmandaNola

My Dachshund is on home cooked due to her severe food allergies and just general iffy-ness with kibble. I love it, she loves it, she looks INCREDIBLE, and I will never go back to kibble for her.

My Miniature American Shepherd is on Wellness CORE. He really likes this, and his coat is incredible on it. He will be switching over to home cooked in a few months though.

Spoo puppy will be on Wellness Just For Puppy until 5 months old, then Wellness CORE until a year (if they agree with her, of course). After that, she'll be switched to homemade, too.


----------



## Ciscley

Don't feel bad, *ShamrockMommy*, Danno is on a base of Science Diet Low Fat kibble. It's pretty much nothing but corn, his poop even smells like fresh baked corn muffins when we police the backyard. But all attempts to feed him a better quality food, no matter the method of introducing (from super slow to cold turkey supported with GI meds) have failed. No food has produced as consistent GI health (he has GERD and IBS). 

There's just only so much arguing with results you can do. I supplement him with home cooked (ground turkey with pumpkin and puréed sardines mostly). But honestly just having him eat consistently and with minimal stress on his system seems to be more important to his overall health and energy levels than the quality of the nutrition he's getting. 

My thought is that when his system is inflamed he can't get the nutrients from the better food. Only thing that seems to explain the results.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Nope, no hard feelings over here. I am glad you are liking the Ideal Balance. I might still try the kibble seen as I have only done the canned. I was just really disappointed with the advertising making it seem like something it's not. My three still go cray cray over the soft treats by Ideal Balance. They just love them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Nope, no hard feelings over here. I am glad you are liking the Ideal Balance. I might still try the kibble seen as I have only done the canned. I was just really disappointed with the advertising making it seem like something it's not. My three still go cray cray over the soft treats by Ideal Balance. They just love them!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


At first I didn't like I.B. because their poops were enormous, but after a week, the poops are very small and nearly no odor! This is a near miracle for my Echo, who is my 'big' dog (47lbs) she generally has huge horse plops on all the holistic foods I've tried. 

Now, on the salmon/potato, her mad itchy spot behind her shoulder has stopped bothering her. So if we have good poops and good skin, I'm happy, she's happy. We'll not change it up too much. 

WRT the high protein food trends.... I don't think my couch potato house dogs need that much protein. Just a theory, but they are doing great. :angel2:


----------



## Carley's Mom

I feed Calf. Nat. Kangaroo because Stella does well on it. She was itch free before I finished the first bag. I also give my girls raw venison and beef ribs. I top their food with Honest Kitchen or canned fish. Carley gets raw chicken and eggs from time to time, not too often , because Stella wants it and she can't eat chicken . I give them Wellness lamb and salmon treats.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I am now feeding Farmina N&D Low Grain Chicken to Mil and D. I am feeding it because they do very well on it (great weight, excellent stool quality) 92% of the protein comes from meat, and it is an Italian food and they have stricter requirements than the US on what ingredients can be used in dog food, so I trust the company. 

Lula eats Wellness Complete Large Breed Puppy. Tiger is picky so he is currently eating Ziwipeak and Commercial Raw because he will eat it and is doing well on it. 

Marcus, who lives with my mom, is eating Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy because he does better on this than the higher quality foods she had tried like Fromm and Acana. He's got perfect, small, firm stools on the Pro Plan and they were large and soft on Acana and Fromm. Too rich for him. Will try higher quality food again once he is older.


----------



## outwest

I generally feed Costco chicken and rice kibble with various canned (Trader Joes, Costco canned, Evangers) in the evening and kibble plus Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw patties in the morning. Cooper's breeder grinds her own raw and has supplied me with a lot of homemade ground raw in neat little packages for an excellent price. I have been using that in place of the canned for a week or so. Cooper and Bonnie love it. Jazz, not so much. He sniffs at it and walks away, so he is still getting the canned.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Molly is still fed a variety of different brands/different proteins in kibbles, but also gets her raw chicken, 'Honest Kitchen', 'Sojos' and canned 'By Nature 95% meat'. So glad she has a tummy of iron!!!! Right now in her kibble container she has 3 different kibbles mixed together!!!! (Amicus, Vet's Choice,Nature's Variety) No problem!!!!


----------



## LovingCleo

Previous owner said Cleo was one sick little girl from the moment they got her as a puppy until after ear ablation and being put on Hills Z/D Ultra at age 3, I believe. 

For that reason alone, I can't imagine taking her off that diet. It would be a very big risk. 

I've offered her a bite of peeled apple, piece of peeled carrot - not interested. I was told she would have an occasional treat of cheese.


----------



## liljaker

LovingCleo said:


> Previous owner said Cleo was one sick little girl from the moment they got her as a puppy until after ear ablation and being put on Hills Z/D Ultra at age 3, I believe.
> 
> For that reason alone, I can't imagine taking her off that diet. It would be a very big risk.
> 
> I've offered her a bite of peeled apple, piece of peeled carrot - not interested. I was told she would have an occasional treat of cheese.


Just my opinion, but I would get a vet opinion (holistic if possible) on the condition and the food -- personally, I would never feed Hills, but that's just me and my vet knows it. I would think there are much higher quality, better foods out there to deal with your pup's health condition -- again, I don't know the specific condition, but am sure you could find something that will work better and BE better. I think since it sounds like the pup has had health issues, it is even more important to feed a high quality food that can help get them back on their feet.

Also, look at the ingredients - 19% protein and 60% carbs and quality questionable. Formulated for food intolerance? Hopefully, you have run this by your current vet and they concur?


----------



## LovingCleo

Yes, I talked to her new vet about the food and her health history. Previous owner said she was so sick for so long that as last resort they were considering putting her down. After hearing that, trying anything else makes me very nervous.

They didn't even find out exactly what Cleo was allergic to. If I knew, that sure would be a big help. 

What food would you recommend?


----------



## BeckyM

I feed Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. It's working well for Polly. She has nice, formed stools and is very healthy. It's the highest quality food I've ever fed one of my dogs since I hadn't given it too much thought before I got her. I spent a lot time researching foods and decided that it was the highest quality food that fit our budget. 
She gets a wide variety of treats (whatever is on sale at Petsmart and looks decent) and fruit and veg treats (banana, apple, and carrots being her favorite).


----------



## LovingCleo

BeckyM said:


> I feed Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. It's working well for Polly. She has nice, formed stools and is very healthy. It's the highest quality food I've ever fed one of my dogs since I hadn't given it too much thought before I got her. I spent a lot time researching foods and decided that it was the highest quality food that fit our budget.
> She gets a wide variety of treats (whatever is on sale at Petsmart and looks decent) and fruit and veg treats (banana, apple, and carrots being her favorite).


I wish Cleo would take bites of apple and carrot.


----------



## BeckyM

Well, my last two dogs wouldn't take much at all except their dog food and then sometimes not even that. I had a Chihuahua and a greyhound and they'd snub their noses at pretty much anything other then chicken. My little Oscar (the Chi)would sit at my feet as I picked a roasted chicken clean. He knew he'd get the tiny little scraps.


----------



## liljaker

LovingCleo: You said that you did speak with the vet....but didn't say what they advised. So, your vet advised staying with Science Diet? Just curious. When I looked at the ingredients of the food and a description of it, there does not seem to be anything proprietary -- just for dogs with severe sensitivities. I would think that years of being on Science Diet would create its own problems......I guess I would search for a vet in your area who is also a holistic vet, and see if you get some additional advice/suggestions with a view towards a higher value nutritional diet, that's all. I have no specific brand that I would recommend, but almost anything other than SD. Again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## LovingCleo

Our vet advised to stay on SD Z/D Ultra due to how sick she had become and the total ear ablation. He said if it's working for her, it would be risky to change it.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Sometimes with some dogs the risk of changing off of prescription food and causing more issues can be too great. I know most people hate the prescription diets, but they do work in these types of situations. Is it worth moving her onto something "better" and then cause terrible skin or diarrhea problems and misery for the dog? 

Seeing the difference in my own dogs , moving off the high protein/fat/phosphorus popular foods down to what I consider to be "mid grade" foods has helped their issues so much. On the high protein foods, I had to deal with random vomiting, diarrhea and UTIs with all four dogs. Yard cleanup was a mess and several times I had to get down on my hands and knees and scrub the floors because they didn't make it outside. Maybe I'm harming my dogs in some way by feeding purina and hills products but you sure couldn't get me to switch them back now. No one has vomited or had diarrhea since i changed over, whereas one or more were having problems daily. Coats and skin are just as lovely and skinny Jack is no longer skinny, he is muscular and beautiful. 

Prescription foods have a place in helping dogs live a quality life. Just to put a little perspective on it... My sisters westie has shaker dog syndrome. She has tremors and can't control her rear end, but on prednisone, the tremors stop and she lives a normal life. We are all aware the pred will shorten her life, but the bright side to this is, however much time she has on this earth, it will be quality, instead of misery. 
.


----------



## liljaker

My comment is not so much the "prescription foods" as it is the Brand. I agree different dogs need different types of foods - I would find a way to accomplish that with higher quality food, that's all. I would find a brand alternative with better ingredients and less additives that I can't pronounce and no recalls -- that's just me and my vet pretty much agrees. That's why this is a good Forum -- different opinions.


----------



## Rocketagility

*what I feed my poodles*

Ok my boys eat Taste of the Wild for there main food it is easy, it travels well since I go often to dog shows etc. Both my males are intact and free feed and do well with this food. I train them often so they get dehydrated liver treats and I also will cook chicken and give that as well. I will also give baby carrots and anything that they like in moderation, if it is something I would eat then I will share.

Now my opinion if I had the time I would feed my dogs what I eat cooked people food as first choice. Second choice is RAW the only reason I dislike is that I free feed and RAW would go bad. So for me a high quality kibble works for me.

Hope that helps


----------



## kontiki

Sprocket said:


> My dogs are Prey Model Raw fed going on 2.5 years now. Nothing but success!


My spoo is also on raw and is doing awesome. He almost died on kibble of every kind.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

liljaker said:


> My comment is not so much the "prescription foods" as it is the Brand. I agree different dogs need different types of foods - I would find a way to accomplish that with higher quality food, that's all. I would find a brand alternative with better ingredients and less additives that I can't pronounce and no recalls -- that's just me and my vet pretty much agrees. That's why this is a good Forum -- different opinions.



I think Wysong is a very good high quality food and they have veterinary diets. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Streetcar

*Prescription foods & Tpoo food*



Shamrockmommy said:


> Sometimes with some dogs the risk of changing off of prescription food and causing more issues can be too great. I know most people hate the prescription diets, but they do work in these types of situations. Is it worth moving her onto something "better" and then cause terrible skin or diarrhea problems and misery for the dog?
> 
> Seeing the difference in my own dogs , moving off the high protein/fat/phosphorus popular foods down to what I consider to be "mid grade" foods has helped their issues so much. On the high protein foods, I had to deal with random vomiting, diarrhea and UTIs with all four dogs. Yard cleanup was a mess and several times I had to get down on my hands and knees and scrub the floors because they didn't make it outside. Maybe I'm harming my dogs in some way by feeding purina and hills products but you sure couldn't get me to switch them back now. No one has vomited or had diarrhea since i changed over, whereas one or more were having problems daily. Coats and skin are just as lovely and skinny Jack is no longer skinny, he is muscular and beautiful.
> 
> Prescription foods have a place in helping dogs live a quality life. Just to put a little perspective on it... My sisters westie has shaker dog syndrome. She has tremors and can't control her rear end, but on prednisone, the tremors stop and she lives a normal life. We are all aware the pred will shorten her life, but the bright side to this is, however much time she has on this earth, it will be quality, instead of misery.
> .


Agree on Rx foods. I had my cat on premium foods from day 1, kittenhood on. He almost died from struvite and eventual near blocking, and had to have a perineal urethrostomy. Meantime, the Royal Canin prescription foods (he didn't care for the Hills but I'd have fed it if he would have), helped save his life by shutting down the crystal formation. My vet transitioned us off it once he felt it safe. I hedge my bets these days with Wysong Uretic (and lots of canned).

Tpoo currently gets Nature's Variety Prairie Lamb and Oatmeal. He's also done great on Solid Gold's Wee Bits, but I wanted to try something without tomato pomace, in case it might help his tearing. I tried Acana and others and he doesn't do well on grain-free. Now I'm looking at the Farmina Wild Cod and Low Grain, thanks to CharismaticMillie. Hope to get my hands on a small bag soon ! Oh, he gets a bit of canned in the mornings, always avoiding chicken, which seems to be an issue.


----------



## Constance

N2Mischief said:


> I feed California Natural Kangaroo and Red Lentil. Misha needs low protein and Emilio needs low fat.....none of them tolerate chicken and I wanted low glycemic, no potatoes, and no grain to try to help with tear stains. The food didn't help with the tear stains but it is working for the protein and fat levels.


Hey, N2Mischief! That is what I am feeding Coco now! Why did you choose it? I had to special order it and now I know about chewys.. I was so hopeful and cautiously confident that it would stop her itching/scratching. MAYBE her scratching is less, I can't tell. She seems to happily like "a good stratch"from time to time. Maybe I am just comparing her to Ginseng who just never stratched and Coco is just doing what's normal..

But to return to the point, has anyone had a stratcher who stopped after a kibble change? I don't know if I should reorder the 
California kangaroo. I have done agoogle search for "best kibble for dogs that itch/scratch"anddidn't turn up anythinguseful,or atleast, new sounding...

I have tried everything the vet has recommended: grain free,chicken free, fish oil capsuls, benedryl,, Selsen blue shampoo (for some reason my dog-knowledgeable sister said this was toxic to dogs....really?)

The only thing I haven't tried yet,and I will whenI canfinda health food store,is what CCarley's mom kindly recommended: I have to refind the post...coconut oil and something else...but the fish oil seemed a fairly close alternative and that had no effect.


----------



## Constance

Carley's Mom said:


> I feed Calf. Nat. Kangaroo because Stella does well on it. She was itch free before I finished the first bag. I also give my girls raw venison and beef ribs. I top their food with Honest Kitchen or canned fish. Carley gets raw chicken and eggs from time to time, not too often , because Stella wants it and she can't eat chicken . I give them Wellness lamb and salmon treats.


I am kind of reading backwards Carley's mom and glad the kangaroo is working for you! This is a long thread and I am searching for ideas....


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Just when I think I have Jack figured out he decides to live up to the picky poodle stereotype and not want his dry food. For the last week he's been licking his spoonful of canned off every kibble and spitting out the kibbles perfectly clean! I tried to starve him out but his tummy got very loud and he started to get skinnier. So he's getting all canned while the other dogs continue with dry/can combo. 
This rotation of cans is Petguard (three varieties), precise lamb and rice and Natures Domain turkey/pea. The god news is his tummy is good. 
He also wants just one brand of biscuits and won't accept anything other than old mother Hubbard brand. 

It's a good thing he's cute. Lol


----------



## rubymom

We have had quite a journey on food selections! Ruby was on Canidae when she first came from the breeder. Wanted to keep her on it to ease transition for at least a month before switching her to raw. Well, we had a change of plans after discovering that she had Canine Base Narrow. This condition did not allow raw w/ bone, so during the teeth correction process, I switched over to Fromm salmon/veggie, softened with water. Ruby went for 2 months with a no chew order from the vet! No easy for a puppy! After the braces came off, I took a week to transition her back to hard kibble. Then after a month on the Fromm kibble, we tried our first raw! Started with chickens/ bone...... what a disaster! On day 3, blood in stool! Very scary!!! Switched to beef and things settled down. ( I did not give her beef bones because at this point, I was not sure if she would be able to handle chewing and/ or digesting the beef bones. So I added a supplement to her raw beef.) After 6 weeks, we tried pork. Did not agree with her after day 2, so stopped and returned to beef. A month later, we tried goat. That did not agree with her either. Back to beef for a couple of months, then tried ground rabbit. It worked for us! Finally , found another protein source to use! Fed rabbit for several weeks before going back to beef just to change up. Beef for a month, then tried chicken again .......same awful results! ( Yes, I was using free range, human grade chicken). Back to beef and pretty much stayed with beef, alternating with rabbit maybe 1/4 of the time for the next 3 years! In April, I elected to have the Nutriscan done for Ruby in order to pinpoint what other protein sources I could safely try with my girl. What a shocker when I got results! The only meat that showed no reaction was RABBIT. She showed sensitivities to : beef, chicken, turkey , pork, lamb, duck, venison, white fish and salmon ! Because the beef reaction was lowest of these meats, I guess that is why she seemed to do OK with beef when she was eating it. Although, I will say that she could never tolerate the beef liver, kidney or heart, not even a pencil eraser size! Chicken was revealed to be the 2nd highest sensitivity meat, with turkey and venison being the greatest offending proteins! Thank goodness I had never tried these meats with Ruby! I can only imagine the horrible reaction that would have occurred ! 
Since these results, Ruby has been eating only foods listed as no reaction on the Nutriscan. These include; rabbit, eggs, peanuts. She is still primarily raw fed, but she gets cooked rabbit 1/3 of the time. I have also been trying commercial raw rabbit by Stella and Chewey and Primal rabbit nuggets. They seem to be tolerated fine. Best part of this whole saga.........Ruby is actually developing noticeable muscle tone! Groomer is really pleased at results! What a great relief to me to see my girl thriving on what finally agrees with her system!!!
BTW throughout the entire food journey , Ruby would eat ANYTHING offered! Lesson learned for me, just because my dog eats it , does not mean it is right for her system! 
Now, I am on the lookout for more novel proteins to try! And, I found out that Dr. Dodd is working on a 3rd panel of testing to will include more proteins to test!


----------



## kontiki

Constance said:


> ........... For itching and scratching .................
> I have tried everything the vet has recommended: grain free,chicken free, fish oil capsuls, benedryl,, Selsen blue shampoo (for some reason my dog-knowledgeable sister said this was toxic to dogs....really?)


Hmm, omega 3 and cod liver oil really helped mine. BUT it has to be really high quality (I use nordic naturals for both, oil not capsules) Many of the cheaper ones actually are toxic. Also, it takes time. It took about 4 months to notice a difference. The same goes for other things like grains, etc. It won't happen fast and takes a long time to get it all out of their system. Just think how long the problem has been developing, way long before it was noticeable.


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Hmm, Rubymom, Now I may take Jack in and have his mouth looked at. He had all kinds of trouble with his puppy canines, and those were pulled (deeply rooted still!) at 7 months. When I look at his canines, they are very close and do touch his upper gum tissue. The other thing I've come to notice is his carnassials on the lower jaw are way, way inside the uppers. 
This may explain why he's not a chewer. He'll swallow kibble whole, he looks like he tries to chew. He will chew his CET dental chews. I wonder if they are causing him some discomfort when eating/chewing. Hmm.


----------



## rubymom

Please, help your dog avoid a potential killer! Get your vet to check his mouth now!
Ruby' problem was caught early and we were able to correct the problem. She is fine after 3.5 years! 

Here is an article about another poodle whose owner and vet did not find the problem until damages were done!


The Queen is Dead ~ Long Live the Queen! | The Global Warmers


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I don't see any damage to the gum tissue, but I will take him in and have him checked out. his teeth aren't poking holes in the gum tissue, but are very tight next to it.


----------



## kontiki

rubymom said:


> Here is an article about another poodle whose owner and vet did not find the problem until damages were done!
> 
> The Queen is Dead ~ Long Live the Queen! | The Global Warmers


Wow - what a eulogy, what a spoo. How could so many vets look at a dog and not see something like that? Jeepers.


----------



## Constance

kontiki said:


> Hmm, omega 3 and cod liver oil really helped mine. BUT it has to be really high quality (I use nordic naturals for both, oil not capsules) Many of the cheaper ones actually are toxic. Also, it takes time. It took about 4 months to notice a difference. The same goes for other things like grains, etc. It won't happen fast and takes a long time to get it all out of their system. Just think how long the problem has been developing, way long before it was noticeable.


Thanks! And where do you get the omega 3 and cod liver oil - I have no clue! And how do you judge quality...online recommendations, price....I do see that you mention the kind but where do you get them...onlin??

Thanks for the tip about having to wait. I will stick with the kangaroo/red lentil and get what you suggested.


----------



## kontiki

Constance said:


> Thanks! And where do you get the omega 3 and cod liver oil - I have no clue! And how do you judge quality...online recommendations, price....I do see that you mention the kind but where do you get them...onlin??
> 
> Thanks for the tip about having to wait. I will stick with the kangaroo/red lentil and get what you suggested.


If your dog is having such skin issues I've been there! Yes, I get his pet oils online. At one time I did a lot of research on where oils come from, what kind of fish from which waters, how it is processed, etc. My old brain doesn't have that info any more! Just that I ended up choosing Nordic Naturals. Here is a link to NN info on oils, etc. https://www.nordicnaturals.com/petVet/nnpet_whyNN.php

On rare occasions I can find it at my organic coop, but usually I buy it online, either directly from Nordic Naturals, or from Amazon after comparing prices. I prefer NN just because it will be the freshest (always check the expiration date). Be sure to get the size that comes for your dog. If you get too large of a size it will get rancid before you use it up, which defeats the purpose of getting high quality. 

You might want to start out with the small size of just the Omega 3's for your dog poo to get used to it. It took awhile for my dog to get to love it. At first I did a drop or two, working up to a few dribbles few dribbles on a small amount of dog food. When he got to love that, which took him about a week before he was begging for more, then I put a few drops in the palm of my hand and let him lick it for about another week, increasing the amount. (Wash our hand right away or you will smell like fish Now he loves both of them and will come running. Now all I do is pour it in a plate, which I have tilted slightly by putting a towel under one side so it doesn't run all over the plate. At first I measured, now I just eyeball it.

I store the 2 bottles on a disposable plastic tray as the drips are hard to wash off, and for some reason I tend to get it on the outside of the bottle. 

Here are links to NN. 
Product comparison:
NORDIC NATURALS :: NORDIC PET
Omega 3's:
NORDIC NATURALS :: NORDIC PET
Cod Liver Oil:
NORDIC NATURALS :: NORDIC PET

Research: 
https://www.nordicnaturals.com/petVet/nnpet_health.php
https://www.nordicnaturals.com/petVet/nnpet_health_2.php

I go to the Nordic Natural site for the most current information, and then check prices plus shipping cost before I decide where to get it. There is a store locator on their website too. I really hesitated at first because of the cost, but it has made such a huge difference for my spoo that it's worth it to me. :angel2: No more itching, no more rashes, no more sores, super thick hair, etc. (I also went to a totally pure shampoo which I even take to the groomer with me. She knows not to use any other products on him. Another thing is he is grain free, and 98% of his diet is raw.)

In the winter months I use omega 3 one day, and cod liver oil the next day, alternating. I started out with just Omega 3's. In the summer I use less of the cod liver oil.

Jeepers, hope I haven't overwhelmed you with all of this! I got carried away...


----------



## Constance

Kontiki,

Thank you so much for all the wonderful and detailed information, the links and everything! I will get started on this great sounding remedy and keep you posted! Thanks again and best wishes. Very glad to hear your dog stopped stratching/itching. I hope the same happens for Coco.


----------



## Constance

Okay, I just went to Nordic Naturals website and ordered two things:

Complete Omega 3
Cod Liver Oil

I hope this is right. The total was just under $50! I will use it as per your instructions, kontiki. The thing is, to a laid-back family, Coco's scratching would be like, "heck,she's a dog!" But I don't think she should itch/scratch. She is fine about it and seems to enjoy it! Very paradoxical. Well, there she goes again just as I'm typing. She will sleep the entire night, uninterrupted by scratching, which seems meaningful. If she had a significant skin ailment, I think it would affect her sleeping hours. 

This time last yr, when she was weeks old, I was gettting up at 1 am every morning to get her out to pee. Consider it...every night! Like many others do. But she is so darn worth it, and I can hardly believe how attached she is to each of us in the family. How that tail wags!


----------



## kontiki

Constance said:


> Okay, I just went to Nordic Naturals website and ordered two things:
> 
> Complete Omega 3
> Cod Liver Oil
> 
> I hope this is right.


Oh - I sure hope they were the NN Pet oils, and not the human oils. You didn't say which you ordered. Things are added to the human oils that they don't know how they would affect pets.

This is reminding me that I need to order more of the pet oils for my spoo!


----------



## Constance

Oh yes! Thank you for being so observant. Yes, they were the dog/pet oils. The website was quite dense and complex (at least for me!) but I was very careful. Thank you for your kind concern...When they arrive, I will administer them as per your recommendations, and I sure hope they stop Coco's occasional itching/scratching....


----------



## Tsays

We're feeding Stella a combination of 1/3rd part Evo Beef Small Bites (which is HIGH HIGH protein) and 2/3rd part Science Diet puppy + a heaping table spoon of Green Tripe. 

We mix in the SD because the Evo is so high protein and we were warned about too much protein for puppies. As she gets older we'll probably keep her on Evo and Green Tripe. 

The Green Tripe I get (Trippet) is great for people who don't have the time for a true raw diet, but want to give their pup some of the benefits. I order the Trippet on Amazon or Ebay and get it shipped for free in most cases. The Tripe at my local PetSmart isn't as high quality and its mixed with other things, so I prefer to stay with the Trippet.


----------



## kontiki

Tsays said:


> The Green Tripe I get (Trippet) is great for people who don't have the time for a true raw diet, but want to give their pup some of the benefits.


Yes, Green Tripe is supposed to be wonderful for skin and coat, and for health in general. I haven't fed it only because I am out of the area where I can get it raw, which is what I feed. Perhaps I should try the Tripett, but being processed it is not really raw.


----------



## Tsays

kontiki said:


> Yes, Green Tripe is supposed to be wonderful for skin and coat, and for health in general. I haven't fed it only because I am out of the area where I can get it raw, which is what I feed. Perhaps I should try the Tripett, but being processed it is not really raw.


I started with Trippet because it's not easy for me to get Tripe from a local butcher either. You are right, it is not raw, but offers some of the same benefits of raw. Green tripe hasn't been bleached and in the case of Trippet, it's as close to raw as you can get in a can.


----------



## Constance

Okay Kontiki and other friends, the Nordic Naturals arrived this pm, I opened the box, filled Coco's food dish with fresh food, poured 1/2 tsp. of Omega 3--Pets and 1/2 tsp. Pet Cod liver oil on her California Natural kangaroo/red lentil kibble and she went to the bowl, sniffed it a long time (while I'm thinking, oh no, don't REFUSE it!),and now has been happily chomping away nigh on a few minutes. This will be a good routine, to add fresh kibble and the oils around 7 pm which seems to be her favorite time to eat. I keep kibble in her dish all day and she munches her and there...always a dainty eater, but she did eat a sizeable portion just now (she just finished).

I know you told me, kontiki, it may take months to see results from oils and grain free for itchy skin, but let's hope together this does the trick. I am getting used to her just seeming "normal" like "I think I'll just have a nice scratch now as I stretch and get up in the morning." Still unsure if she even HAS a skin issue, but I do think she stratches a little too much and I'd like to see it stop. Funny, Ginseng never stratched and of course I'm using that fact as my "measurement."


----------



## texaspoodlelover

My puppy eats Merrick grain free puppy recipe dry with 2 tbs of the Merrick puppy grain free wet. My grown girls eat the Merrick grain free salmon sweet potatoes and peas recipe. They all love it. Their hair and nails grow like crazy. It's a five star food and being from Texas I love to support a local company. I don't feed any hills brand I.e. science diet, ideal balance, ect... even though it's free from work. Their 3 star rating is awful for a known company and especially for prescription foods.


----------



## SusanG

Callie gets Merrick Grain Free kibble (there are 5 flavors which gives her a variety) mixed with a little canned Merrick (Turducken) or Earthborn. There is a website that rates all dog food. Merrick gets five stars. Callie was a very itchy puppy, but once I put her on the grain free Merrick, she stopped scratching.


----------



## kontiki

Constance said:


> Okay Kontiki and other friends, the Nordic Naturals arrived this pm, I opened the box, filled Coco's food dish with fresh food, poured 1/2 tsp. of Omega 3--Pets and 1/2 tsp. Pet Cod liver oil on her California Natural kangaroo/red lentil kibble and she went to the bowl, sniffed it a long time (while I'm thinking, oh no, don't REFUSE it!),and now has been happily chomping away nigh on a few minutes. This will be a good routine, to add fresh kibble and the oils around 7 pm which seems to be her favorite time to eat. ...... but she did eat a sizeable portion just now.
> 
> I know you told me, kontiki, it may take months to see results from oils and grain free for itchy skin, but let's hope together this does the trick.


Great Constance, your dog took to it faster than mine did Hooray! I will love to hear in a few months how your dog is. I notice the biggest difference in the winter/early spring months at this point, but I continue them year around so he is built up. 

Those same oils are ones I take too - except I take the human (not pet) variety of Nordic Naturals because they have things like lemon, or rosemary, that help me tolerate it that may not be the best for dogs. My health has improved too!


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

i feed Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost. (chicken and brown rice) I love it. . But im switching to Canine Caviars Holistic. Its overall a better food and its up there in ratings with origin line. 

heres info on it
Canine Caviar Products | Canine Caviar Products

this is the one im getting
Wild Ocean Grain Free ALS Dinner | Canine Caviar Products


----------



## LittleJaws

I'm not surprised nobody has mentioned it, because not many stores are selling it yet, but I feed Victor dog food. Right now I'm just on the Beef formula, but I believe I'll be switching to the Ocean Fish soon.
It really is a great kibble, for a great price. They also have grain free formulas.

I just happened to walk into our new Pet Supply Store 4 years ago, looking for a new dog food without wheat in it, Victor is free from soy, gluten, corn, and wheat. Tried a bag of it, and it was a done deal.

Victor Super Premium Dog Food


----------



## JudyD

My big dogs were on a total raw diet, had been for over a year, and were thriving on it, but when we got Blue, at 9 weeks old, I didn't trust myself to get a raw puppy diet balanced, so I switched all of them to kibble. I tried the Victor Grain Free for all life stages. The dogs liked it, but their stools were really soft, very hard to clean up. (I was accustomed to the small, firm, nearly odorless stools that result from a raw diet.) I thought at first that it might just be a period of adjustment, but after two 30 pound bags with no improvement, I switched them to Merrick for all life stages. We're using the third bag of that, the dogs like it too, and the stools may be a little less soft. The Merrick is very expensive, though, and I'm looking forward to putting all three dogs back on a raw diet, when Blue's 9 or 10 months old.


----------



## Cmm627

LorenatBMS said:


> I'm feeding Dexter Darwin's frozen raw. It cost me about $4/pound delivered. I have looked at alternatives such as making our own raw, but the time factor comes into play and does not make any savings look attractive. He loves the Darwin's. He does air leaps in the kitchen while it is being dished up.. He is down to about two leaps before going into his down good boy position and waits. Then off like a rocket to his crate when released....it is a HOOT!!!
> 
> At looking at high end grain free alternatives, it is always disappointing to see potatoes being used in the recipes. I guess it is a cheap filler replacing grains. I don't eat potatoes, so why would I want to feed them to my pup????


Hi!

Are you still feeding the Darwin's? I am thinking about switching to this company but was hoping for more personal experience stories. Let me know if you are still feeding and how you like it! Thanks so much


----------



## lily cd re

Cmm627 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Are you still feeding the Darwin's? I am thinking about switching to this company but was hoping for more personal experience stories. Let me know if you are still feeding and how you like it! Thanks so much


Cmm627 I don't think you should hold your breath for a reply here. The post you quoted is from 2014 and the last time the user you are making your inquiry of was active on the forum was also 2014. If you really want current evaluations on the food you are asking about I think you should start a new thread. This way current active members will take good notice of your question.


----------



## Cmm627

lily cd re said:


> Cmm627 I don't think you should hold your breath for a reply here. The post you quoted is from 2014 and the last time the user you are making your inquiry of was active on the forum was also 2014. If you really want current evaluations on the food you are asking about I think you should start a new thread. This way current active members will take good notice of your question.


Thanks Lilycd! I did start a post on the poodle talk forum. Is there a way to cross post to poodle food as well or should I start another new thread here?


----------



## lily cd re

I think you have to start a new thread, but wait and see if you get the info you need out of your current thread in poodle talk.


----------



## SusanG

Merrick Grain Free kibble and canned. They also get Merrick Backcountry which has freeze dried raw in it. When I just had Callie I did what MollyM did - fed different kinds, picked up samples and gave her a variety in the hopes of preventing allergies. I always got all natural, grain free from a local pet shop that carries only top line (nothing from the grocery store) When I got Molly she was a puppy and I didn't want to switch around.

I might try it again now that Molly is older. Both seem to have an allergy that causes the to scratch their ears, so I'm going to cut out chicken first.


----------

